# Crofty has had her gorgeous baby boy



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Just to let you all know that Lara gave birth to baby Archie this morning after (from what I gather from texts) a short labour. He weighed 7 12.

Many, many congratulations, Lara and welcome to the world little Archie xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge congratulations and a big welcome to little Archie x Hope mum and baby are doing well


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh lovely and well done to her, another little archie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to Crofty and Archie, pass on my good wishes please


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww yay congrats

good little archie foiling your bunny napping plans


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome little Archie!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations Crofty on the birth of little Archie


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats Crofty 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pass on my congratulations!!!! Wonderful news and a perfect weight!

Welcome to the big wide world Archie!


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to Crofty, welcome to the world Archie!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

congrats Lara! I'm sure hes as beautiful as his mummy! cant wait for piccys hope your home soon xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the safe healthy birth of baby Archie. Cant wait to see piccies x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations  and Welcome small peep


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations  that's fab news xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aww how lovely! Congratulations and welcome to the world Archie xxx


----------

